# у меня / у меня есть



## ChicoAnimado

As I understand, the english "I have" translates into "у меня есть" (or that's at least what I've been taught).
Are the two example above grammatically correct? When would you use _*у меня* and when *у меня *_есть in the context I presented above?

Thank you a lot.


----------



## ahvalj

ChicoAnimado said:


> As I understand, the english "I have" translates into "у меня есть" (or that's at least what I've been taught).


Right if "have" expresses possession, if it expresses a quality or a state, then the verb gets omitted, «у меня»: «у меня есть яблоко» "I have an apple" vs. «у меня грипп» "I have a flu". Also, the verb may be omitted in the first case, but this will be spoken and contextual «у меня яблоко».


----------



## ChicoAnimado

Thank you. I have encountered this sentence (it's a part of a joke).
_
7-летний Джони вернулся домой из парка без своих новых салазок. - Вы знаете, - сказал он родителям, - *у меня* их попросил покататься старик с симпатичным малышом.


_What is the sense of *у меня*​ in this case?


----------



## LilianaB

*So that I* would give them to them, lend them to them. He asked me to give him the sledge. In this case the plural should change to_ it_ in English because sledge is singular in English.


----------



## Maroseika

ChicoAnimado said:


> [/I]What is the sense of *у меня*​ in this case?


Literally it means "asked it from me" - попросил у меня = попросил от меня. The sledge, so to say, was to pass from my hand (possession) into his.
Maybe it will be easer to understand the sense of Russian preposition у on the etymological basis. It is a cognate of Latin ab = ex, from IE au- - away, off.


----------



## ChicoAnimado

Maroseika said:


> Literally it means "asked it from me" - попросил у меня = попросил от меня. The sledge, so to say, was to pass from my hand (possession) into his.
> Maybe it will be easer to understand the sense of Russian preposition у on the etymological basis. It is a cognate of Latin ab = ex, from IE au- - away, off.


So, basically, in this case it's equivalent to *попросил от меня. *Are these two forms are common in colloquial speech?


----------



## Maroseika

ChicoAnimado said:


> So, basically, in this case it's equivalent to *попросил от меня. *Are these two forms are in colloquial use?


No, от меня is not used even in colloquial, although there a tinge of _Yiddishkeit _to my taste, something from Odessa slang influenced by Yiddish grammar. But nothing from Russian.

But nevertheless, meaning у меня is exactly like this: от меня.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> It is a cognate of Latin ab = ex, from IE au- - away, off.


(1) Actually, the IE stems expressed just the general location: whether the preposition/prefix means "where, to where, or from where" is the result of separate development in each branch. In Slavic, «у» as a preposition means "at" («у стола», "at the table"), but as a prefix it means "away" («унести», "carry away"). The same, e. g., with the IE «at»: in Latin «ad» means "to", in Germanic "at", in Slavic «отъ» means "from" as a preposition but "to where" («отнести», "carry somewhere") or again "away" («отдать», "give away") as a prefix, depending probably on the age of the verb (the same dualism in Lithuanian: «atnešti», «принести» vs. «atstoti», «отстать»).

(2) In Latin, the cognate form is «au-» (in «auferre»), while «ab-» originates from IE «apo» and has no Slavic correspondence.


----------



## Memphis9489

Моre on this subject.

Is there a different connotation in asking "У тебя есть билеты?" or "У тебя билеты?"

In English, asking "Do you have *the *ticket?" has a distinctly different connotation from "Do you have_* a *_ticket?"

In the first case (referring to the English sentences above), it is implied that a ticket _definitely _exists. In the second case, a ticket may not necessarily exist.

Is that what is conveyed when using "есть" or not using "есть"?


----------



## pqz

Memphis9489 said:


> Моre on this subject.
> Is there a different connotation in asking "У тебя есть билеты?" or "У тебя билеты?"
> In English, asking "Do you have *the *ticket?" has a distinctly different connotation from "Do you have_* a *_ticket?"
> In the first case (referring to the English sentences above), it is implied that a ticket _definitely _exists. In the second case, a ticket may not necessarily exist.
> Is that what is conveyed when using "есть" or not using "есть"?



Yes, connotation is different.
"У тебя есть билеты?" = Do you have tickets? (tickets may not necessarily exist)
"У тебя билеты?" - this question not about existence of tickets, but about their current location, someone, who asks this question, knows definitely, that tickets exist, but doesn't know where they are right now (something like "Are you holder of tickets?").


----------



## Icetrance

^ All very true above!!! Great points!

Also, if you answer a question with "есть" (meaning possession) in it, you don't usually respond with a "есть" as it's understood it exists (ties in with what was said above).

If it's an illness, or a specific trait (blue eyes, big legs, etc.), you don't use "есть" in general (awkward). If you're talking about a general body part, you don't it, either, unless you're emphasizing that you do indeed have legs or arms as opposed to not having them (yes, I do have arms, you know).

The last bit is not talked about much (and I am less sure), but abstract possessions like "having questions, problems, ideas or a great personality" seem to be usually said without "есть" (particularly "great personality"...like a body part, I suppose). You can use it, though, with "questions" and "ideas", but I am not sure how to explain it. Maybe a native can help me out here.
 i


----------



## George1992

Interesting thread! 

If I understood that, sentences like -> "У меня *есть *собака" or "У меня один брат"are correct. Am I right? 

I am not quite sure whether I should use *есть  *in the sentence -> "У меня один брат"


----------



## ahvalj

George1992 said:


> Interesting thread!
> 
> If I understood that, sentences like -> "У меня *есть *собака" or "У меня один брат"are correct. Am I right?
> 
> I am not quite sure whether I should use *есть  *in the sentence -> "У меня один брат"


In the sentences like yours, the difference is sometimes almost imperceptible and you chose either variant depending on the rhythm of the sentence, but sometimes _есть_ emphasizes the message. There are, however, nuances: e. g. you cannot say _у меня есть грипп/I have a flu_, only _у меня грипп, _since the English _have_ does not denote *posession* in this example.


----------



## ahvalj

By writing that _sometimes есть emphasizes the message,_ I mean e. g. the following: _у меня собака/у меня брат_ imply that the audience knows that I have somebody and I 'm telling that this somebody is a dog or a brother, or that some companion (a dog or a brother) is with me today (_кстати, у меня тут собака/брат — by the way, I have a dog/my brother with me_); in contrast, _есть_ introduces a formal possession, which acts as the message: _кстати, у меня есть собака/брат — by the way, I have a dog/a brother_.


----------



## George1992

Great! That's a big help!


----------



## Словеса

ahvalj said:


> By writing that _sometimes есть emphasizes the message,_ I mean e. g. the following: _у меня собака/у меня брат_ imply that the audience knows that I have somebody and I 'm telling that this somebody is a dog or a brother, or that some companion (a dog or a brother) is with me today (_кстати, у меня тут собака/брат — by the way, I have a dog/my brother with me_); in contrast, _есть_ introduces a formal possession, which acts as the message: _кстати, у меня есть собака/брат — by the way, I have a dog/a brother_.


In other words, the word есть may work to choose the meaning of existence/possession (among the things I have there is such one) as opposed to presence/possession (among the things I have such one is important now). The second one does not carry the principal idea of existence in this world, which idea would be weird enough in relation to my грипп, for example (imagine: "мой грипп существует" — how is it different from any other грипп?).


----------



## MIDAV

Somehow I think I have to add this. In a lot of cases, "у меня" just simply means "мой" (my). In those cases, you definitely cannot use "у меня есть" instead.
Examples: У меня ребенок не любит читать (my kid doesn’t like reading). У меня компьютер сломался (my computer is broken).
Going back to the original question of December 2011 (funny it’s the hot summer of 2014) – that Johnny boy could have told his parents "У меня санки потерялись в парке" (I lost my sledge in the park). I mean I can actually hear this meaning in the example provided by the asker. To make it more obvious, it could be for example "У меня их сломал какой-то старик" (There was an old guy that broke it down).


----------



## Icetrance

I need to correct what I said in my last post.

Here are generalizations to know when to use and not use "есть":

When to *not use* it (in general):

 1) If you're talking about an illness or something on your body like a rash, etc, you* don't* tend to use it.

 2) If you're talking about parts of the body such as hands, feet, etc, you *don't* use it, either, unless you're emphasizing for reasons of contrast (e.g., "Yes, I do have two hands, contrary to what you may think"). Or, it can be used to stress a physical anomaly (having three legs; woman with male genitalia).

3) If you're talking about something that is a general possession that is understood by common knowledge, you* don't *use it (people have two hands, triangles have three sides, etc.)

When you do use it (in general):

1) If you're talking about something that is intangible or abstract (having questions, problems, personality traits), then you *do* use it.

2) If you're talking about something physical that you possess like a friend, car, house, etc., you are to use it, unless it's understood that it already exists (already mentioned above in previous posts, I believe).  I suppose this applies to point #1 right above, too.

That's the best I can do. Native speakers can either confirm or correct what I've said. 

It's not an easy concept for non-natives, but you do catch onto it the more you hear its uses in specific contexts.


----------



## Drink

I am going to contradict Icetrance and say that all of his rules are merely an attempt to find patterns where there are none (for example "У меня три ноги" and "У меня вопрос" are perfectly normal). The only general rule is that "есть" emphasizes the fact of possession.


----------



## Icetrance

Drink said:


> I am going to contradict Icetrance and say that all of his rules are merely an attempt to find patterns where there are none (for example "У меня три ноги" and "У меня вопрос" are perfectly normal). The only general rule is that "есть" emphasizes the fact of possession.




I believe that there are "general" patterns, not "strict" patterns, if you get my drift. And so do many native Russian speakers.

In what contexts are you using your examples above?

Thank you.


----------



## Словеса

Icetrance said:


> In what contexts are you using your examples above?


We may use the opposite if we want to note separately on existence of these three legs or of the question, that they exist in the world (and in my possession, as the preposition "у" notes). Otherwise (i.e. in all normal situations) we would use Drink's version.


Drink said:


> The only general rule is that "есть" emphasizes the fact of possession.


Leaving for a while that the verb 'emphasise' does not have per itself a meaning in relation to words and senses and, because of this, attaches to itself too many meanings to be able to decipher what it means in each case; leaving that for a while, the verb "есть" is about existence here. The only part of the sentence that expresses possession is, I think, the preposition "у". Now, of course, when we use the verb "есть", it may draw attention to the thing that this verb is applied to, and to all its properties under discussion as well (here, that the thing is attached in some sense to me); but drawing attention to something and expressing a meaning are two independent actions.


----------



## Drink

Icetrance said:


> I believe that there are "general" patterns, not "strict" patterns, if you get my drift. And so do many native Russian speakers.



Maybe there are some hidden general patterns, but they are certainly not the ones that you described.


----------



## Icetrance

Drink said:


> Maybe there are some hidden general patterns, but they are certainly not the ones that you described.



Could you please share them with me?


----------



## Drink

Icetrance said:


> Could you please share them with me?



If I knew them, they wouldn't be hidden...


----------



## Icetrance

Well, I don't hear many Russians saying "_У него *есть *зеленые глаза?"_

The adjective makes it sounds funny, no?  Saying "Do you have eyes", it might be fine to use  _*"есть".*_ But when you know the person already has eyes, it sounds awkward. 

With "having" illnesses, you never you use it, do you? I never hear it.

I'd like to hear more native speakers weigh in.


----------



## Rosett

You may want to put it this way.

Asking "У него машина есть?" is appropriate when you are not sure if the person in question got a car. The answer is either "yes", or "no". Alternatively, you can also ask: "У него машина?", it's appropriate when you are trying to figure out in advance whether you may go with that person by car.

Otherwise, if you ask: "У него какая машина?", then the answer can't be "yes"/"no".


----------



## Icetrance

Rosett said:


> You may want to put it this way.
> 
> Asking "У него машина есть?" is appropriate when you are not sure if the person in question got a car. The answer is either "yes", or "no". Alternatively, you can also ask: "У него машина?", it's appropriate when you are trying to figure out in advance whether you may go with that person by car.
> 
> Otherwise, if you ask: "У него какая машина?", then the answer can't be "yes"/"no".



Thank you very much. What you said makes sense.

It's complicated. 

If someone were to have a physical deformity, you may use the "есть" to know if he or she actually has arms or legs, etc.

If you're talking about someone having a certain physical/abstract trait combined with adjective, you would only keep the "есть" to emphasize that something really is the case (normally omitted). 

I'm just generalizing...

Thanks again.


----------



## Gattamelata

Just to add a bit more general information - it can be also related to definite or indefinite status of the noun, like articles in English: "машина у него" "He has the car (which was mentioned earlier)" or "у него есть машина" ("he has a car"). Also if word order is reversed it is always without "есть"  "яблако у него", "моя ручка у него"


----------



## MIDAV

I've been thinking about this for a long time, and I still cannot come up with a single rule, or even a set of rules to describe the use of these phrases. Even something as unnatural as "_У него *есть *зеленые глаза?"_would still be possible in certain imaginary contexts (yes, I'm a native speaker).

Essentially, you have to go case by case, following your perceptions.


----------



## Rosett

MIDAV said:


> . Even something as unnatural as "_У него *есть *зеленые глаза?"_would still be possible in certain imaginary contexts (yes, I'm a native speaker).
> 
> Essentially, you have to go case by case, following your perceptions.


I can agree with you. A real phrase given below may serve as a paradigm for the natural usage:

"У него есть зелёные глаза, штаны, майка и найки - а чего добился ты?"


----------



## Gattamelata

Sorry, but "У него есть зелёные глаза" - is a stylistic mistake, "У него есть зелёные глаза, штаны, майка и найки - а чего добился ты?" is a jocular expression which takes rules of Russian very freely. Common rule seems to be like this: add a verb if it is not a pure denotation (in cases of emphasis, parody, etc.) Generally it can be omitted because of the genitive case, but if there is an additional meaning, it can allow the verb to return.


----------



## Rosett

Gattamelata said:


> Sorry, but "У него есть зелёные глаза" - is a stylistic mistake, "У него есть зелёные глаза, штаны, майка и найки - а чего добился ты?" is a jocular expression which takes rules of Russian very freely.


There is nothing wrong with the rules of Russian in the given example, which was not made apropos. The accent is put on "есть".


----------



## Gattamelata

What kind of accent it could have without larger context? If, for example, it was a part of the dialog where people was searching for a one with green eyes - then yes. If accent was left in the mind of the author of a sentence, then - no, sorry. It could be expressed in what was called 'manifestation' by É. Benveniste. But again, only as these five words, it is not possible.


----------



## Rosett

Gattamelata said:


> What kind of accent it could have without larger context? If, for example, it was a part of the dialog where people was searching for a one with green eyes - then yes. If accent was left in the mind of the author of a sentence, then - no, sorry. It could be expressed in what was called 'manifestation' by É. Benveniste. But again, only as these five words, it is not possible.


Put it short: "У неё есть зелёные глаза - а что есть у вас?", and you may notice that the accent is made on "есть" which becomes essential.


----------



## Gattamelata

Rosett said:


> Put it short: "У неё есть зелёные глаза - а что есть у вас?", and you may notice that the accent is made on "есть" which becomes essential.



Yes, now it is correct because you added a context. There is a difference between "У неё есть зелёные глаза - а что есть у вас?" and "У него есть зелёные глаза." Without context "an accent," as you call it, be it emphasis, parody or anything else, is impossible.

I believe we should start to use pm, this thread has little relation to semiotics.


----------



## MIDAV

Talking about green eyes, I had something like this in mind. 
Me, the person I'm talking to, and the guy I'm asking about are all working at a factory making products that include green eyes (may be robots or puppets or whatever). Now, my next assignment is to install green eyes in my next batch of products. However, I just checked my stock of eyes, and I only have blue and black eyes. So I'm checking with my neighbor about the other guy (who I think might have a stock of green eyes): *У него есть зеленые глаза?* Would be a natural thing to ask to me.
Hope that was clear enough. Sorry to have made it this long.


----------



## Icetrance

MIDAV said:


> Talking about green eyes, I had something like this in mind.
> Me, the person I'm talking to, and the guy I'm asking about are all working at a factory making products that include green eyes (may be robots or puppets or whatever). Now, my next assignment is to install green eyes in my next batch of products. However, I just checked my stock of eyes, and I only have blue and black eyes. So I'm checking with my neighbor about the other guy (who I think might have a stock of green eyes): *У него есть зеленые глаза?* Would be a natural thing to ask to me.
> Hope that was clear enough. Sorry to have made it this long.



Excellent! That is very helpful.

My experience has been that possession of body parts (big arms, blue eyes, etc.) and illnesses are usually expressed without "*есть".  *I don't think I'm imagining this.


----------



## Vadim K

Icetrance said:


> Excellent! That is very helpful.
> 
> My experience has been that possession of body parts (big arms, blue eyes, etc.) and illnesses are usually expressed without "*есть".  *I don't think I'm imagining this.



I think you mixed two different cases of using the phrase "*У меня*".

1. We use "*У меня есть*" when we say that we have something on a permanent basis, not on a temporary one. For example, "У меня есть глаза", "У меня есть руки", "У меня есть жена".

2.When we are talking about illness, for example, about the flu, we know that we don't have the flu on a permanent basis. So we say "У меня грипп", implying "У меня в настоящее время грипп".  That's why you never heard the phrase "У меня есть" when people were talking about illness. But it does not necessarily fall within illnesses only. For example, "У меня (_в настоящее время_) проблемы", "У меня (_сейчас_) обед", "У меня (_сейчас_) проверка". All these cases refer to the temporary situation. So it the first case when we use "*У меня*".

3.We also use "*У меня*" when we define/modify something rather then talking about possession. For example, "У меня зеленые глаза", "У меня длинные руки", "У меня жена классно готовит". In this case it does not matter what basis we have it on, whether it is a perament basis or a temporary one. And sure it is not only related to the possesion of body parts. It is the second case when we use "*У меня*".

4. But if we did want to underline possesion and we used a grammatical modifier at the same time, we would use "*У меня есть*". Because in this case we would focus on having something on a permanent basis rather than on a gramatical modifier (see the point 1).  "А у тебя есть зеленые глаза?" - "Конечно, у меня есть зеленые глаза / Конечно, они у меня есть". "А что у тебя ещё есть?" - "(А ещё) у меня есть длинные руки и жена, которая классно готовит!".


----------



## MIDAV

Icetrance said:


> Excellent!



Can't tell sarcasm from the real thing sometimes. I guess I will just listen to my vanity.

Anyway, my point was that for every phrase where you would use one of the two, you can have a situation where you would naturally use the other one in an otherwise exact same phrase.


----------



## Icetrance

Vadim K said:


> I think you mixed two different cases of using the phrase "*У меня*".
> 
> 1. We use "*У меня есть*" when we say that we have something on a permanent basis, not on a temporary one. For example, "У меня есть глаза", "У меня есть руки", "У меня есть жена".
> 
> 2.When we are talking about illness, for example, about the flu, we know that we don't have the flu on a permanent basis. So we say "У меня грипп", implying "У меня в настоящее время грипп".  That's why you never heard the phrase "У меня есть" when people were talking about illness. But it does not necessarily fall within illnesses only. For example, "У меня (_в настоящее время_) проблемы", "У меня (_сейчас_) обед", "У меня (_сейчас_) проверка". All these cases refer to the temporary situation. So it the first case when we use "*У меня*".
> 
> 3.We also use "*У меня*" when we define/modify something rather then talking about possession. For example, "У меня зеленые глаза", "У меня длинные руки", "У меня жена классно готовит". In this case it does not matter what basis we have it on, whether it is a perament basis or a temporary one. And sure it is not only related to the possesion of body parts. It is the second case when we use "*У меня*".
> 
> 4. But if we did want to underline possesion and we used a grammatical modifier at the same time, we would use "*У меня есть*". Because in this case we would focus on having something on a permanent basis rather than on a gramatical modifier (see the point 1).  "А у тебя есть зеленые глаза?" - "Конечно, у меня есть зеленые глаза / Конечно, они у меня есть". "А что у тебя есть?" - "(А ещё) у меня есть длинные руки и жена, которая классно готовит!".



Hello. Thank you very much. Your explanation has been most helpful as regards correct usage of *есть. *I'm glad that someone finally nailed it for me*. 
*
With the "green eyes" example, it's more about a description than a possession (That's all I ever needed to hear to clear things up). You're literally saying "On me [are] green eyes." Russian views this general idea not as a possession but as a description. If you use_ есть_, although unusual, it emphasizes that you HAVE green eyes (someone doubting you big time, etc.). The example about a factory producing green eyes makes perfect sense, but it's not a description per say.



MIDAV said:


> Can't tell sarcasm from the real thing sometimes. I guess I will just listen to my vanity.
> 
> Anyway, my point was that for every phrase where you would use one of the two, you can have a situation where you would naturally use the other one in an otherwise exact same phrase.



No, I wasn't being sarcastic - just grateful for your nice explanation.

Do you use_ есть_ when saying "Do you have any questions". I think that you would, no?


----------



## Vadim K

Icetrance said:


> Hello. Thank you very much. Your explanation has been most helpful as regards correct usage of *есть. *I'm glad that someone finally nailed it for me*.
> *
> With the "green eyes" example, it's more about a description than a possession (That's all I ever needed to hear to clear things up). You're literally saying "On me [are] green eyes." Russian views this general idea not as a possession but as a description. If you use_ есть_, although unusual, it emphasizes that you HAVE green eyes (someone doubting you big time, etc.). The example about a factory producing green eyes makes perfect sense, but it's not a description per say.



Yes, you are definitely right. Generally speaking, we use "*У меня есть*" when we talk about possesion, and "*У меня*" when we just describe something.

Even when we are saying "У меня грипп", "У меня обед", "У меня проблемы" we do not mean that we have the right to own them. We are just describing the situation where we are in for the time being.


----------



## MIDAV

Icetrance said:


> grateful for your nice explanation


I appreciate your appreciation.

As for your question, I would say (yet again), you can have it both ways.
Both *У вас есть вопросы?* and *У вас вопросы?* are possible. The latter would mean a slightly different thing than your question, more like "do you still have questions" (as in "why the hell don't you just do as you are told" e.g. boss to employee).
Again, I wish I could devise a simple rule or two for these things, but I can't.


----------



## Sobakus

_«У вас вопросы?» _is indeed often openly insolent, unlike the sentence with _есть_, it doesn't refer to having actual questions ready to be asked but simply means _"Something not clear?"_ Another similar phrase is _«(Ещё) вопросы?»_, although this one may or may not sound disrespectful just like its English counterpart _"(Any more) questions?" _Notice that parallel to Russian, dropping the copula in both of the English examples makes them sound cheekier as the focus on existence/possession is lifted.


----------



## Icetrance

MIDAV said:


> I appreciate your appreciation.
> 
> As for your question, I would say (yet again), you can have it both ways.
> Both *У вас есть вопросы?* and *У вас вопросы?* are possible. The latter would mean a slightly different thing than your question, more like "do you still have questions" (as in "why the hell don't you just do as you are told" e.g. boss to employee).
> Again, I wish I could devise a simple rule or two for these things, but I can't.



Thanks again!

Yes, I understand very well where you're coming from. "У вас вопросы" sort of implies that that the asker knows that there still may be questions. In other words. he or she assumes their existence. 

I know that there is no hard and fast rule governing usage, but things become clearer over time, after long exposure to the everyday language It all falls into place with a bit of intuition ("you just know" sort of of thing).


----------



## Icetrance

Vadim K said:


> Yes, you are definitely right. Generally speaking, we use "*У меня есть*" when we talk about possesion, and "*У меня*" when we just describe something.
> 
> Even when we are saying "У меня грипп", "У меня обед", "У меня проблемы" we do not mean that we have the right to own them. We are just describing the situation where we are in for the time being.



Going by what you're saying, I would say then that "У меня проблемы" just means "I have problems", whereas "У меня *есть* проблемы" is stronger: I* do *have problems (more affirmation).


----------



## Loafer

Если неотторгаемая собственность, то, как правило, нельзя сказать "у меня есть Р". Например, нельзя сказать "у меня есть зеленые глаза". Но если отторгаемая собственность, то можно сказать и так, и так: "у меня новая машина" или "у меня есть новая машина".


----------



## Vadim K

Loafer said:


> Если неотторгаемая собственность, то, как правило, нельзя сказать "у меня есть Р". Например, нельзя сказать "у меня есть зеленые глаза". Но если отторгаемая собственность, то можно сказать и так, и так: "у меня новая машина" или "у меня есть новая машина".



Когда Вы говорите "У меня _зеленые_ глаза" или "У меня новая машина", Вы говорите не о факте наличия у Вас какой-то сущности, а описываете эту сущность. "Глаза - зеленые", "Машина - новая". Именно в различии между декларацией наличия сущности и описания этой сущности лежит разница в употреблении выражений "У меня есть... - декларация наличия", "У меня... - описание". Поэтому можно сказать и "У меня есть новая машина", когда Вы акцентируете внимание на ее наличии, или "У меня новая машина", когда Вы просто ее описываете, т.е. акцентируете внимание на том, что она - новая.

Точно так же, когда Вы говорите, "У меня грипп", "У меня проверка", "У меня обед", Вы акцентируете внимание не на факте наличия этих сущностей у Вас, а просто описываете ситуацию, в которой временно пребываете.

Есть некоторые выражения, которые в русском языке не имеют семантического различия в обеих случаях употребления. Например, "У меня есть вопрос" и "У меня вопрос" или "У меня есть идея" и "У меня идея". На мой взгляд, это происходит потому, что в данном случае одновременно декларируется и наличие сущности и ее временный характер. Поэтому в таких случаях нет разницы, какое выражение употребить.


----------



## Vadim K

Icetrance said:


> Going by what you're saying, I would say then that "У меня проблемы" just means "I have problems", whereas "У меня *есть* проблемы" is stronger: I* do *have problems (more affirmation).



The pairs of phrases "_У меня есть проблемы_"-"_У меня проблемы_" sound the same to me, as well as such pairs of phrases like "_У меня есть вопросы_"-"_У меня вопросы_" and "_У меня есть идея_"-"_У меня идея_". In my opinion it happens because in this case, when we are talking about such abstract things like "idea, question, or problems", we can not segregate possesion from description (_проблемы_) or permanent possesion from temporary possesion (_вопросы/идея_). These phrases mean the same (possesion and description or permanent possesion and temporary possesion) at the same time so it does not matter which of two phrases we are going to use.

Let's compare these pairs with the pairs "_У меня есть обед_"-"_У меня обед_" or "_У меня есть проверка_"-"_У меня проверка_".

"_У меня есть обед_" mean that you *have* already something to eat for lunch and so you do not need to come out. It is possesion.
"_У меня обед_" mean that it is time now for having lunch. It is description.

"_У меня есть проверка_" mean that you *have* some tool which helps you to check something if it is necessary. It is possesion.
"_У меня проверка_" mean that for the time being somebody is checking if you have done your job right. It is description.

As you can see in the phrases "_У меня проверка_" and "_У меня обед_", "_проверка_" and "_обед_" do not depend on your actions and you have them just because there are some external circumstances which make you follow them. So here from Russian point of view you *really* do not "have" them, you just follow them.

And in the phrases "_У меня вопросы/идея_", "_вопросы/идеи_" do depend on your own actions and you *really* "have" them due to your own internal motives. But at a time when you say the phrase you do not know yet how long it will take for you to get the answer on your question or to realize your idea. You can get the answer immediately or never. You can realize your idea quite soon or it may take all your life. In another words you can have "вопросы/идею" either on a permanent basis or on a temporary one depending on the future and this future is unknown to you at the moment of speaking.

Sorry if my explanation is not clear enough.


----------



## Sobakus

I would describe the difference with _вопросы/идея_ in terms of voluntary/conscious effort or clearly defined (_есть _present) vs. spontaneous/unconscious or vague (_есть _omitted).


----------



## Vadim K

Sobakus said:


> I would describe the difference with _вопросы/идея_ in terms of voluntary/conscious effort or clearly defined (_есть _present) vs. spontaneous/unconscious or vague (_есть _omitted).



Then how it would be possible to distinguish between conscious and unconsciuos effort or between whether "_вопросы/идеи_" are cleary defined or vague? I mean that different people can have different interpretation of whether their вопросы/идеи are cleary defined or vague.

On the other hand I can not see any problem if, for example, during a meeting I would say "У меня есть идея" even if the idea came to mind just a few seconds before.


----------



## Sobakus

Vadim K said:


> Then how it would be possible to distinguish between conscious and unconsciuos effort or between whether "_вопросы/идеи_" are cleary defined or vague? I mean that different people can have different interpretation of whether their вопросы/идеи are cleary defined or vague.
> 
> On the other hand I can not see any problem if, for example, during a meeting I would say "У меня есть идея" even if the idea came to mind just a few seconds before.


The point is that people will likely use one or the other depending on their interpretation, at least I would. The use of language is almost entirely subjective after all.

If you said that, I would presume you have a clear picture of your idea in your head regardless of when it formed. To elaborate further, «у меня идея/вопрос» rather stresses one's mental state ("I want to ask something") instead of saying that one has a clearly defined idea or question.


----------



## Vadim K

Sobakus said:


> The point is that people will likely use one or the other depending on their interpretation, at least I would. The use of language is almost entirely subjective after all.
> 
> If you said that, I would presume you have a clear picture of your idea in your head regardless of when it formed. To elaborate further, «у меня идея/вопрос» rather stresses one's mental state ("I want to ask something") instead of saying that one has a clearly defined idea or question.



Ok


----------



## Loafer

Vadim K said:


> Когда Вы говорите "У меня _зеленые_ глаза" или "У меня новая машина", Вы говорите не о факте наличия у Вас какой-то сущности, а описываете эту сущность. "Глаза - зеленые", "Машина - новая". Именно в различии между декларацией наличия сущности и описания этой сущности лежит разница в употреблении выражений "У меня есть... - декларация наличия", "У меня... - описание". Поэтому можно сказать и "У меня есть новая машина", когда Вы акцентируете внимание на ее наличии, или "У меня новая машина", когда Вы просто ее описываете, т.е. акцентируете внимание на том, что она - новая.
> 
> Точно так же, когда Вы говорите, "У меня грипп", "У меня проверка", "У меня обед", Вы акцентируете внимание не на факте наличия этих сущностей у Вас, а просто описываете ситуацию, в которой временно пребываете.
> 
> Есть некоторые выражения, которые в русском языке не имеют семантического различия в обеих случаях употребления. Например, "У меня есть вопрос" и "У меня вопрос" или "У меня есть идея" и "У меня идея". На мой взгляд, это происходит потому, что в данном случае одновременно декларируется и наличие сущности и ее временный характер. Поэтому в таких случаях нет разницы, какое выражение употребить.




Но почему, все-таки, можно сказать "у меня есть машина зеленого цвета" и нельзя сказать "у меня есть глаза зеленого цвета"?


----------



## Rosett

Loafer said:


> Но почему, все-таки, можно сказать "у меня есть машина зеленого цвета" и нельзя сказать "у меня есть глаза зеленого цвета"?


Можно сказать. И даже можно настаивать - путём включения зелёных глаз в перечень внешних дрстоинств, например, для кастинга.


----------



## Vadim K

Loafer said:


> Но почему, все-таки, можно сказать "у меня есть машина зеленого цвета" и нельзя сказать "у меня есть глаза зеленого цвета"?



Так можно сказать. Другое дело, что мы практически никогда не слышим это из-за того, что само наличие конкретного цвета глаз очень редко декларируется в реальной повседневной жизни. Жизненные ситуации не требуют этого. А требуют описания цвета глаз. А вот декларацию наличия самих глаз, без описания цвета, можно услышать не так уж и редко. Фразы вроде "Не надо мне рассказывать. У меня есть глаза, и я все прекрасно вижу сам" не так уж и редки в нашей жизни.


----------



## Loafer

"У меня есть зеленые глаза" - норма языка??? Кастинг или не кастинг, я уверен, ни один грамотный человек так не скажет. "Бабушка почему у тебя есть такие большие уши????"


----------



## Vadim K

Loafer said:


> "У меня есть зеленые глаза" - норма языка??? Кастинг или не кастинг, я уверен, ни один грамотный человек так не скажет. "Бабушка почему у тебя есть такие большие уши????"



Представьте себе ситуацию, в которой у человека спрашивают, имеются ли у него в наличии зеленые глаза. Как только Вы сможете представить себе такую реальную ситуацию в жизни, Вы сразу же сможете получить тот случай, когда отвечают "У меня есть зеленые глаза". То есть так никто не говорит не потому, что это неправильно. А потому, что в жизни очень мало случаев, когда этот оборот в отношении цвета глаз можно использовать.

"Бабушка, почему у тебя такие большие уши". В этом выражении не используется глагол "есть" потому, что в нем идет акцент на описание ушей - "такие большие уши", а не на их наличие, так как очевидно, что у бабушки они есть. Внучке непонятно именно *почему* они такие большие. Вопрос о наличии ушей может потребоваться в другой ситуации. Например "Внучка, у тебя есть уши? Если есть, то слушай внимательно". В данной ситуации нельзя спросить "Внучка, у тебя уши?".

Вполне возможно, что Вы не видели, но выше посетитель форума MIDAV уже приводил описание гипотетической ситуации, в которой возможно использование выражения "У кого-то есть зеленые глаза". Привожу его ниже еще раз.



MIDAV said:


> Talking about green eyes, I had something like this in mind.
> Me, the person I'm talking to, and the guy I'm asking about are all working at a factory making products that include green eyes (may be robots or puppets or whatever). Now, my next assignment is to install green eyes in my next batch of products. However, I just checked my stock of eyes, and I only have blue and black eyes. So I'm checking with my neighbor about the other guy (who I think might have a stock of green eyes): *У него есть зеленые глаза?* Would be a natural thing to ask to me.
> Hope that was clear enough. Sorry to have made it this long.


----------



## Loafer

Vadim K said:


> Представьте себе ситуацию, в которой у человека спрашивают, имеются ли у него в наличии зеленые глаза. Как только Вы сможете представить себе такую реальную ситуацию в жизни, Вы сразу же сможете получить тот случай, когда отвечают "У меня есть зеленые глаза". То есть так никто не говорит не потому, что это неправильно. А потому, что в жизни очень мало случаев, когда этот оборот в отношении цвета глаз можно использовать.
> 
> "Бабушка, почему у тебя такие большие уши". В этом выражении не используется глагол "есть" потому, что в нем идет акцент на описание ушей - "такие большие уши", а не на их наличие, так как очевидно, что у бабушки они есть. Внучке непонятно именно *почему* они такие большие. Вопрос о наличии ушей может потребоваться в другой ситуации. Например "Внучка, у тебя есть уши? Если есть, то слушай внимательно". В данной ситуации нельзя спросить "Внучка, у тебя уши?".
> 
> Вполне возможно, что Вы не видели, но выше посетитель форума MIDAV уже приводил описание гипотетической ситуации, в которой возможно использование выражения "У кого-то есть зеленые глаза". Привожу его ниже еще раз.



1. "Есть ли у меня в наличии зеленые глаза?" Это что товар что ли, или запчасти? Только в этом случае можно сказать "есть в наличии". Но глаза -это не товар и не запчасти. Поэтому сам вопрос звучит абсурдно. А если Вы собираетесь рассматривать ситуацию в сборочном цехе на фабрике по производству кукол, то там "глаза" -это контруктивная деталь, они существуют отдельно от остальной части игрушки, что подтверждает мою первоначальную точку зрения о том, что "есть" в качестве связки будет фигурировать только в случае отторгаемой сущности ( разумеется, в конструкции, содержащей также дополнительную информацию о ее признаке, как Вы верно подметили). Поэтому дело здесь не в том, что "в жизни очень мало таких случаев", а в том, что эти случаи имеют совершенно иную природу.

2. Мы рассматриваем следующую проблему: почему мы говорим "у нее (есть) большие родинки на шее", но не можем сказать "у нее есть большие уши".
А Вы продолжается мне доказывать, что в "у нее есть уши, чтобы слышать" речь идет о наличии некой сущности, а в "у нее большие уши" - о признаке, характеризующем эту сущность, и что эта разница влияет на поведение предикативной связки. Я уже с этим согласился.

3. А что касается цитаты из поста Midav, я по-прежнему считаю, что и в этом случае правильно было бы спросить "У него зеленые глаза?" А не "у него есть зеленые глаза".


----------



## Vadim K

Loafer said:


> 1. "Есть ли у меня в наличии зеленые глаза?" Это что товар что ли, или запчасти? Только в этом случае можно сказать "есть в наличии". Но глаза -это не товар и не запчасти. Поэтому сам вопрос звучит абсурдно. А если Вы собираетесь рассматривать ситуацию в сборочном цехе на фабрике по производству кукол, то там "глаза" -это контруктивная деталь, они существуют отдельно от остальной части игрушки, что подтверждает мою первоначальную точку зрения о том, что "есть" в качестве связки будет фигурировать только в случае отторгаемой сущности ( разумеется, в конструкции, содержащей также дополнительную информацию о ее признаке, как Вы верно подметили). Поэтому дело здесь не в том, что "в жизни очень мало таких случаев", а в том, что эти случаи имеют совершенно иную природу.
> 
> 2. Мы рассматриваем следующую проблему: почему мы говорим "у нее (есть) большие родинки на шее", но не можем сказать "у нее есть большие уши".
> А Вы продолжается мне доказывать, что в "у нее есть уши, чтобы слышать" речь идет о наличии некой сущности, а в "у нее большие уши" - о признаке, характеризующем эту сущность, и что эта разница влияет на поведение предикативной связки. Я уже с этим согласился.
> 
> 3. А что касается цитаты из поста Midav, я по-прежнему считаю, что и в этом случае правильно было бы спросить "У него зеленые глаза?" А не "у него есть зеленые глаза".



Хорошо


----------



## Rosett

Loafer said:


> "У меня есть зеленые глаза" - норма языка??? Кастинг или не кастинг, я уверен, ни один грамотный человек так не скажет. "Бабушка почему у тебя есть такие большие уши????"


Режиссёр: "Вы не подходите на роль Чебурашки".
Актёр: "Почему? У меня есть большие уши".


----------



## Loafer

Rosett said:


> Режиссёр: "Вы не подходите на роль Чебурашки".
> Актёр: "Почему? У меня есть большие уши".



Режиссер: Тогда надевайте свои уши и становитесь в кадр. Мотор!


----------



## Rosett

Loafer said:


> Режиссер: Тогда надевайте свои уши и становитесь в кадр. Мотор!


Можно и так. Но можно представить себе актёра с реально большими ушами, играющего Чебурашку.


----------



## Icetrance

People often say that you never use  "есть" with illnesses. That is not true in all cases. If someone *asks* you if you have an illness, he or she can inject "есть" in the sentence. An example would be "_У  тебя* (есть) *температура*?*" _ I've heard it before_ - right out of the mouths of native speakers._ So I am not inventing.

And just like with "green eyes" example - most always Russian omit *есть, *unless there would be someone "selling green eyes" (party supply store, or something like that lol). Someone also said that you could use if a person had multiple pairs of eyes (and one happened to be green lol).

^ All that said, there might be another real-life situation case where you might be able to use the "green eyes" example with *есть:  *
_Она не красивая, a есть у нее __*красивые зеленые глаза*__._

I'm not trying to push the envelope into "silly space" ; I'm just looking for everyday "possible" usage.


----------



## Awwal12

Icetrance said:


> People often say that you never use "есть" with illnesses. That is not true in all cases.


Well, that's pretty much true, since fever, running nose, cough etc. are not illnesses but symptoms. I hardly can imagine questions like "у тебя есть грипп?" or "у тебя есть артрит?".


----------



## Q-cumber

Awwal12 said:


> Well, that's pretty much true, since fever, running nose, cough etc. are not illnesses but symptoms. I hardly can imagine questions like "у тебя есть грипп?" or "у тебя есть артрит?".


What's wrong with "У вас есть / были какие-то заболевания суставов (аллергии, профессиональные заболевания, etc.)? "
"У вас есть кашель?" is also fine in some contexts.


----------



## Vovan

_*Issue 1. "У неё зелёные глаза".
*
Её глаза - зелёные. => Глаза её - зелёные. => Глаза у неё - зелёные. => У неё глаза - зеленые. => У неё зелёные глаза._​
_"У неё есть"_ не всегда равно _"у неё имеется/наличествует/присутствует..."_.

Иначе говоря, _"есть"_ может выступать в предложении глаголом-связкой, синонимом глагола _"являться"_ _("Её глаза являются зелёными")_.

При этом "у неё" будет относиться к слову "глаза":
_её глаза = глаза у неё._​

*Issue 2. "У неё (есть) артрит" versus "У неё (есть) температура".*​
На самом деле, лексико-грамматической разницы нет, просто _"У меня есть артрит" _реже употребляется.
_"Так есть у вас артрит или нет? Что мне писать в анкете?"
"У меня есть артрит, даже не сомневайтесь. Пишите, что есть". 
_​Слово _"есть"_ здесь получает логическое ударение в предложении. Как и слово _"нет"._

Видим, что конструкция_ "есть ... а/но/или... ... нет"_ потенциально применима к любым словам. Слово _"есть"_ здесь не опускается***, но вторая часть может быть опущена:
_У вас есть температура (или нет)?
У неё есть деньги, а у него нет._​
Замечу, что в данном случае _"есть" _синонимично таким словам, как:
_иметься, присутствовать, наличествовать.

У неё есть зелёные глаза, а у её сёстры -нет. _(As a joke, this can well be said.)​
_______
*** Может опускаться иногда. Например, когда человек причину чего-то называет:
_У неё дети, не сравнивай со своей ситуацией. Ей ещё и их содержать приходится. (А у тебя - нет.)
У него диплом Гарварда - вам он не конкурент..._​
(Cross-posted.)


----------



## Vovan

*Issue 3. "У неё есть большие родинки на шее" versus "У неё большие уши"
*​Первое синонимично_ "У неё имеются большие родинки на шее"_. (Есть=иметься, наличествовать, присутствовать.)

Второе -_ "Её уши - большие". _(Есть=являться.)

Интересно проанализировать более простые предложения, без слова _"большие":_
_У неё есть родинки.
У неё есть уши.
_​При всей принципиальной возможности второго предложения, оно чаще всего обозначает _"Она не лишена слуха"_.


----------



## Q-cumber

У куклы/робота есть и зелёные глаза (их можно менять). 

- Вчера у неё были зелёные глаза.
-Это были линзы.


----------



## Vovan

*Issue 4. " У вас (есть) температура (сыпь, боли в суставах, проблемы в семье...)?
*​Думаю, нужно получше разобраться в нюансах употребления "есть" в данном случае. Эти предложения говорят о проблеме, они не похожи на:
_У вас (есть) деньги?
_​Мне кажется, есть два основных случая: акцент на обладании и объяснение причины. Во втором случае "есть" естественно опускается:
_У вас температура (, что ли)? Присядьте. Слишком поспешно вы вышли с больничного... _(Причина плохого самочувствия, видимой физической слабости.)
_У вас есть температура (или нет)? Если есть, лучше лечь в больницу, т.к. может быть заражение. _(Обладание.)​


----------



## Q-cumber

Скорее тут не причина, а признак (симптом).

Когда у меня насморк (состояние), я стараюсь не выходить на улицу.
Когда у меня есть насморк (симптом), я стараюсь не выходить на улицу.

Когда у меня грипп vs есть симптомы/ признаки гриппа...

Здесь различия менее очевидны:
-Почему она не поехала на пляж?
-Стесняется: у неё прыщи (сыпь по всему телу) ; у неё (есть) прыщи на спине ; у неё ещё есть прыщи после ветрянки  и и т.д.


----------



## Vovan

*Q-cumber, *про симптом/состояние не совсем понял, но ваш пример навёл на мысль:
_Когда у меня плохое настроение, я...
Когда у меня есть плохое настроение, я..._​Я лишь утверждаюсь во мнении, что иногда "у меня есть/были/..." вовсе не значит "I have/had...":
_Когда настроение у меня плохое, я...
Когда моё настроение плохое, я..._​Провести аналогию с температурой, кстати, легко, ибо "температура" здесь значит "высокая температура":
_У вас есть высокая температура? _(Есть такое дело? Есть такой симптом?)
_Температура у вас (=ваша температура) - высокая? _(Какая у вас температура?)​Но с сыпью и т.д. пока вопрос неясен мне...


----------



## Awwal12

Q-cumber said:


> - Вчера у неё были зелёные глаза.
> -Это были линзы.


I have to note that this example is irrelevant, since in the past tense the verb must be present anyway, and there are no means to tell if it's a copula verb or an existential verb.


----------



## Q-cumber

Awwal12 said:


> I have to note that this example is irrelevant, since in the past tense the verb must be present anyway, and there are no means to tell if it's a copula verb or an existential verb.


Agreed.


----------



## Icetrance

Vovan said:


> _У неё есть зелёные глаза, а у её сёстры -нет. _(As a joke, this can well be said.)


    I very much appreciate your help/explanation. I do get, more or less, what you're trying to get across.

Could you tell me you how would use the above sentence about green eyes as a joke? 

(Yes....with _есть!)_


----------



## Alexey_SPb

Hi all, I have made a video on this topic. Namely, when we need to use "есть", when we don't need to use it, and how word order and intonation may change the meaning.
*[...]*
Possessive Structures (У меня есть... | I have..., and the others)


----------



## Rosett

Icetrance said:


> I very much appreciate your help/explanation. I do get, more or less, what you're trying to get across.
> 
> Could you tell me you how would use the above sentence about green eyes as a joke?
> 
> (Yes....with _есть!)_


This could be a joke about vampires drinking fresh blood, especially if you are visiting a haunted house.
"У него есть зелёные глаза, и он идеально подходит на роль вампира в "Доме с привидениями"."

However, it's all about normal usage, colloquial or not. Please compare with:
"18 janv. 2011 - Если у мужа у кого-то из родителей есть голубые глаза, значит, и в генах у него есть, т.е., 50% вероятность, что у дочки вашей тоже будут ..."


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> it's all about normal usage, colloquial or not. Please compare with:
> "18 janv. 2011 - Если у мужа у кого-то из родителей есть голубые глаза, значит, и в генах у него есть, т.е., 50% вероятность, что у дочки вашей тоже будут ..."


I think this is a misuse. It can be used in the Past or Future, but by no means in the Present:
Если у дедушки были голубые глаза, то с некоторой вероятностью у внучки тоже будут голубые глаза.
Если у кого-то из родителей голубые глаза, то...
"Есть" in such construction can be applied only in point of the variable feature.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> I think this is a misuse. It can be used in the Past or Future, but by no means in the Present:
> Если у дедушки были голубые глаза, то с некоторой вероятностью у внучки тоже будут голубые глаза.
> Если у кого-то из родителей голубые глаза, то...
> "Есть" in such construction can be applied only in point of the variable feature.


What's about "...значит, и в генах *у мужа есть голубые глаза*, ..."?


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> What's about "...значит, и в генах *у мужа есть голубые глаза*, ..."?


For me it sounds weird and unnatural. I'd say it голубые глаза (better голубоглазость) у мужа в генах. Like смелость/ум/хитрость/etc. у него в генах.


----------



## Icetrance

Rosett said:


> This could be a joke about vampires drinking fresh blood, especially if you are visiting a haunted house.
> "У него есть зелёные глаза, и он идеально подходит на роль  вампира в "Доме с привидениями"."



A почему? У него есть oбязательные требования k роли?

I understand:_ Ты слепой_? ECTb _У тебя _глаза? (Ironic: you don't have eyes like everyone else? LOL)


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> For me it sounds weird and unnatural. I'd say it голубые глаза (better голубоглазость) у мужа в генах. Like смелость/ум/хитрость/etc. у него в генах.


It seems to be unnatural for you because you're tearing off the phrase which is perfectly valid in the context.
There's a perceptible semantic difference between "голубые глаза у мужа в генах" and  "голубые глаза есть у мужа в генах" that you're trying to understate.


----------



## Vovan

Icetrance said:


> Could you tell me you how would use the above sentence about green eyes as a joke?


It's about separating parts from the whole while judging about the value of something/somebody. It may sound/look funny.

As for green eyes in particular, a more understandable joke would be if the sister with green eyes were more popular with men (green eyes are often associated with the magic of seduction in many cultures, as we all know).
_-- Уже и младшая, и старшая ее сестры замужем. И почему ей так не везёт?
-- Ну как... Потому что у них есть зеленые глаза, а у нее нету!_​


----------



## Icetrance

Vovan said:


> It's about separating parts from the whole while judging about the value of something/somebody. It may sound/look funny.
> 
> As for green eyes in particular, a more understandable joke would be if the sister with green eyes were more popular with men (green eyes are often associated with the magic of seduction in many cultures, as we all know).
> _-- Уже и младшая, и старшая ее сестры замужем. И почему ей так не везёт?
> -- Ну как... Потому что у них есть зеленые глаза, а у нее нету!_​



Because of the contrast? That's what justifies using _есть?  _Could you replace with_ "красивая улыбка" _in your example above_? 
_
It is true that I usually don't hear "eсть" when there is an adjective in  "_есть_" sentence.  Natives are right about tha_t (really? LOL)._


Here's how I understand the justification in English:  It would be like saying "the married sisters _got those_ <green eyes> that are not on the unmarried sister. In other words, the "green eyes" weren't put on the unmarried LOL. It's more about real possession of a corporal object.

Thank you!


----------



## Vovan

Icetrance said:


> It's more about real possession of a corporal object.


Very true, Icetrance!

For some reason, Russian is uncomfortable with _"У него есть длинные волосы (серые глаза и т.д.)"_ in the present tense. 
Mentally, these sentences immediately turn into _"Он обладает/владеет/распоряжается... длинными волосами (серыми глазами и т.д.)"_:
*have --> possess, hold, keep, own, etc.*

_While her sisters are lucky to be green-eye holders, she's not._​


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> For some reason, Russian is uncomfortable with _"У него есть длинные волосы (серые глаза и т.д.)"_ in the present tense.
> Mentally, these sentences immediately turn into _"Он обладает/_


Again, there's absolutely nothing uncomfortable or outstanding in saying this:
"Feb 16, 2013 - Моя пятилетняя дочь, считает, что мама красивая потому, что у неё есть длинные волосы. А для своей дочери хочется быть эталоном ..."
"Dec 11, 2010 - А девочка Катя - красивая, спортивная, узкоглазая, у неё есть длинные волосы и красавец-брат."
"Nov 20, 2011 - Если у Вас есть маленькая девочка, а у неё есть длинные волосы, [вот] несколько несложных причесок для девочек. Многие прически для ..."


----------



## Vovan

*Rosett: *Yes, "long hair" can be seen as a woman's treasure!
_Если вы обладательница длинных волос... / Если у вас есть длинные волосы..._​


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> *Rosett: *Yes, "long hair" can be seen as a woman's treasure!
> _Если вы обладательница длинных волос... / Если у вас есть длинные волосы..._​


Whatever it can be seen, you can still say this naturally while hair remains a part of the body  (posessed or not.)


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Whatever it can be seen, you can still say this naturally.


I couldn't do that if I were giving a description of someone's appearances:
_На вид ему около тридцати. У него есть короткие волосы._​


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> I couldn't do that if I were giving a description of someone's appearances:
> _На вид ему около тридцати. У него есть короткие волосы._​


No surprise, one can make phrases that are not valid. However, the examples posted above demonstrate how one can use "у него есть" correctly with regard to the body parts.


----------



## Awwal12

The crucial part is that when we say "у него короткие волосы" we don't mean that he actually has short hair - we mean that his hair is short. And whenever we actually imply some form of possession (which is naturally rare when speaking about body parts), the syntax changes a bit.


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> The crucial part is that when we say "у него короткие волосы" we don't mean that he actually has short hair - we mean that his hair is short.


In such a case I'd say: "У него волосы короткие", meaning that he actually has short hair.
"У него короткие волосы" doesn't really convey the actual point: it's rather neutral about that, and so is about possession.


----------



## Icetrance

Interesting discussion, to say the least.   Thusfar,  I've learned so much.

In English, we use the definite article "the" or demonstrative adjective "that/those when you are more likely to use "_есть" _in physical descriptions (although still not that common in Russian).

Let's take the the "long hair", or "green-eyed" example:

If I say in English_: __She has_* the/those*_ green eyes _or *the/that*_ long hair, etc,_ the meaning is different than if I were to just say "She has green eyes/long hair."_  Her_e, it's more than just a physical description and borders on "possession."  In other words, her green eyes or long hair distinguishes her from others (contrast).  These are traits that set her apart somehow.



*(Quick notes *[to help your English along, as you do with my bad Russian lol]:

It's more "green-eye*d*" in English.  Also, you cannot say "Whatever it can be seen", but rather something like "However you look at it", etc.)


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> In such a case I'd say: "У него волосы короткие", meaning that he actually has short hair.
> "У него короткие волосы" doesn't really convey the actual point: it's rather neutral about that, and so is about possession.


You can say "волосы у него короткие" only as long as волосы is the theme or it is emphasized. Otherwise you have no other option than у него короткие волосы.


----------



## Vovan

Alexey_SPb said:


> Hi all, I have made a video on this topic.
> Possessive Structures (У меня есть... | I have..., and the others)


I like your explanation:


> - У тебя красивая девушка? | - Is your girlfriend beautiful? (By asking this we already know that he has a girlfriend.)


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> You can say "волосы у него короткие" only as long as волосы is the theme or it is emphasized. Otherwise you have no other option than у него короткие волосы.


When you say "actually", you emphasize it. "Actually" is emphasizer.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> I like your explanation:


You can put the difference this way:
"У твоей девушки красивые волосы?". - "Да, очень красивые".
"У твоей девушки есть красивые волосы?". - "Да, есть на ногах".


----------



## Icetrance

Rosett said:


> "У твоей девушки есть красивые волосы?". - "Да, есть на ногах".



Using "есть" to show that it's not common for women to have hair there. Sarcastic-sounding.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> You can put the difference this way:
> "У твоей девушки красивые волосы?". - "Да, очень красивые".
> *"У твоей девушки есть красивые волосы?*". - "Да, есть на ногах".


However, such a question is hardly possible in a real conversation. A more natural sample would be:
-У твоей девушки (у твоего дедушки ) есть седые волосы?  Does your girlfriend have (a few) grey hairs?
VS
-У твоей девушки седые волосы или она пепельная блондинка? Is her hair grey or is she an ash blonde?


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> When you say "actually", you emphasize it. "Actually" is emphasizer.


I'm sorry, what?
Both sentences (у неё длинные волосы vs. у нее есть длинные волосы) contain semantic propositions that the subject has hair and that the hair is long. However, the first proposition is included into the predication only in the second sentence.
It's quite easy to analyze, in fact: just try asking the yes/no questions to the sentences. Each sentence has only two corresponding yes/no questions:
У неё ли длинные волосы? - Is it she who has long hair?
Длинные ли у неё волосы? - Is her hair long?
У неё ли есть длинные волосы? - Is it she who has (the) long hair(s)?
Есть ли у неё длинные волосы? - Does she have (the) long hair(s)?
What interests us the most here is the questions #2 and #4.
The question #2 doesn't question at all if she has hair or not; it only questions if her hair (the presence of which is implied) is long.
The question #4, in the same time, doesn't question the length of her hair directly, it specifically questions if she has the long hair (or long hairs, to that matter) or she hasn't - it questions the fact of possession; if she hasn't, it's irrelevant if they are short or they are absent whatsoever.
The logically following particular questions would be "And how long are her hair?" (А насколько длинные у неё волосы?) for #2 and, possibly, "What does she have then?" (А что тогда у неё есть?) for #4.

That distinction results, among other, in the last example by Q-cumber: really, we seldom speak about possession of the whole set of hair , while it's a pretty natural way of asking about presence of several hairs which stand out in some manner.


----------



## Icetrance

A quick correction:

Unless we're talking about individual hairs (whether they be long, short, etc.), you always use the singular form in English. 

Examples: 
_
He has a few hairs sticking out of his nose. 

She has a few ingrown hairs on on her leg from shaving.

You have a few hairs that fell from your head._

Otherwise, it's always in the singular

_She has the long hair - that girl over there.
She has long hair this year.
What color is your hair?_


----------



## Awwal12

Icetrance said:


> Unless we're talking about individual hairs (whether they be long, short, etc.), you always use the singular form in English.


And in Russian it's pretty much the opposite.
Q-cumber's example is exactly about hairs.


----------



## Q-cumber

Awwal12 said:


> And in Russian it's pretty much the opposite.
> Q-cumber's example is exactly about hairs.


By the way,  " волос" can be used as a plural (collective) noun too.  "Конский волос", "у бабы волос долог, да ум короток" (proverb), etc.


----------

